# Which interior would you rather have?



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

Which do you think is the least confusing? Which one would you rather have? Which one would you feel more comfortable in?

1.








2.








3.








4.










_Modified by candywhitepassat at 9:42 AM 4-30-2003_


----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (candyweißpassat)*

The i-drive takes a full day to learn...if not longer (according to car and driver)
It may seem the simplest, but apparently it isn't.

I think the VW dash looks the most elegant...but the Audi blends that with a touch of sportines


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (candyweißpassat)*

I guess I prefer the Phaeton...it's the least plasticky (sp?) of the other cars.
I kind of dislike the way the A8's (although, I couldn't find a picture of the A8's interior, so I used a pic of the S8) vents look.
The S-Klasse used to be the best-built car you could buy, but Mercedes has fell below standards recently.
The 7er is just too confusing.


----------



## JohnTT (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (candyweißpassat)*

I prefer the Phaeton or S8. Wow, what happened to BMW. They really faulted their design. The Mercedes looks too much like a Chrysler.


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (JohnTT)*

From the photo, I actually like the BMW 7-Series' interior because of its high tech feel. However, I was at my local Bimmer ( _and_ VW) dealer the other day, and they had one new 7-Series for customers to see. In person, the interior looks awful http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
The Benz looks like some sort of Ford attempt at luxury







and the Audi does look sporty, but too sporty for this kind of car. Phaeton wins hands down... the interior looks like it belongs on a Bentley or Rolls-Royce, not a car costling 1/3 of their price







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Der NuB (Apr 24, 2000)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (ASurroca)*

Where are the vents on the Phaeton located?? Notice everyone else still has dash vents.


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (Der NuB)*

they're located behind the wood on the dash...


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (candyweißpassat)*

I like the S8 the most. The Paeton is overdone. The S-class is nice, but the materials quality brings it down. The 7series is just ugly (and after sitting in one at the Autoshow...the wood feels cheap, as do most of the plastic surfaces.
Plus, you can't beat the S8 sport seats










[Modified by what, 10:13 PM 1-15-2002]


----------



## tom43 (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (what)*

Sorry, but the best-looking interior you all forgot:
The new E-Class...










































[Modified by tom43, 11:21 AM 1-16-2002]


----------



## tom43 (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (tom43)*

And the BMW isn´t so bad...(german cars=all perfect !)
here the 745i:








and here the 760Li with dual-I-Drive (!):


----------



## Der NuB (Apr 24, 2000)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (candyweißpassat)*

OK. I think I get it. I see a toggle switch under each of the dash vents. If the wooden "lids" are opened & closed electrically with those switches, I have to say that's a way cool gizmo. Overkill yes, but still way cool








On a separate subject, have there been any pics of the rear passenger area for the Phaeton?


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (Der NuB)*

quote:[HR][/HR]OK. I think I get it. I see a toggle switch under each of the dash vents. If the wooden "lids" are opened & closed electrically with those switches, I have to say that's a way cool gizmo. Overkill yes, but still way cool









On a separate subject, have there been any pics of the rear passenger area for the Phaeton?[HR][/HR]​the way I read it, that pic with the vents is false. The Phaeton uses a system of indirect cooling/heating through 4 zones. The air comes from other places, and is not shot at the passanger.
also, the 7-series is UGLY


----------



## AirmaxDE (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (what)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
the way I read it, that pic with the vents is false. The Phaeton uses a system of indirect cooling/heating through 4 zones. The air comes from other places, and is not shot at the passanger.
[HR][/HR]​The pic is true. When it's way to cold/hot in the car, the wooden "lids" are opened, to get it warm/cold fast. After the temperature is comfortable for the passengers, the "lids" are closed and a system of indirect cooling/heating is used to keep the temperature.


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (AirmaxDE)*

well, that seems like a big waste


----------



## alphaDUB (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (candyweißpassat)*

i like that interior. the E class looks good too though


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (alphaDUB)*

Is that headlight switch out of the GOLF? It looks real familar....all these cars are cool. The Audi does look the cleanest, unclutered. I can't aford any of em'.....I bought a HARLEY FATBOY 2002, more chrome than WOOD. Chrome is also COOL. And all the LEATHER is on ME. Leather Jacket, LEATHER pants, LEATHER gloves., LEATHER boots. Now I know what a cow feels like.!!!!!!


[Modified by CE, 6:09 PM 1-28-2002]


----------



## RyanBoyce (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (CE)*

My biggest beef about the Phaeton is thier poor placement of the Navi system. Id break my neck! The BMW 7 serires is more ontarget. Lexus SC430 coupe interior issweet too.


----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (RyanBoyce)*

quote:[HR][/HR]My biggest beef about the Phaeton is thier poor placement of the Navi system. Id break my neck! The BMW 7 serires is more ontarget. Lexus SC430 coupe interior issweet too. [HR][/HR]​ the BMW dash is also known for getting washed out in sunlight. It's a tradeoff


----------



## rjcoulston (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (candyweißpassat)*

Oh man . . . there are so many dope interiors posted on this page my mind is going to explode. This is the first time I've seen pics of the new E-Class. Got to hand it to Mercedes to constantly make great product.
Even though I'm in the minority, I really like the new 7. I think it's got a real forward-thinking look to it.
It's all good though. How can you choose from among the best vehicles in the world really? I think Audi gets edged out though. I love the four circles, but for a car of that level, I think they're in need of an ergonomic overhaul.
R. Jason Coulston


----------



## SmokeGolfG60T (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (candyweißpassat)*

I like this picture better than the first picture. I dont like the first picture because it looks fugly and looks like only for 70yrs old man driving.
It's just me...I am not into wooden dash.


----------



## s3GTI (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (SmokeGolfG60T)*

phaeton looks kinda cool (odd gut feeling)
but overall S8 spanks the competition
benz is okay yet complicated
bmw is even more complicated but that silky engine compensates


----------



## TamiyaGuy (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (candyweißpassat)*

Which one of the two photos of the D1 interior is the actual production car? I notice that the dash treatment is slightly different in the two photos. The first one looks downright tacky in a Cadillac/Lincoln TownCar sort of way. The section is a bit more restrained in the Audi tradition.
I actually prefer the simpler look of the BMW. It's about time that someone address the issue of technology overload. Car companies have never done very well at addressing the complexity of modern technology; new feature means new button on the dash. Yes, sometimes it's artfully blended in (rotary knob for Audi sunroofs) and doesn't over complicate things, but other times it's not (just about every GPS/Nav system on the market).
What BMW has done is ask "What if you knew - right from the beginning - that your dash design had to handle 400+ functions, how would it be designed?". Their new 7-series is their answer.
It may not be 100% but I think it's better than adding yet another dozen buttons to the dash.
As you get older and need reading glasses, you'll understand








Thanks,
Peter


----------



## josh0855 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (TamiyaGuy)*

I think there is just a tad bit to much wood on the d1, around the wheel is what gets me. The bmw 7 is much better in person getting behind the wheel and relizing how everything is EXACTLY where it should be is a very refreshing experence. The 760 is just beautiful


----------



## TamiyaGuy (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (TamiyaGuy)*

Okay, ignore my first question. I think the difference between the two D1 photos is that the air vents are closed on the first (thus revealing the wood trim that hides the vents).
Waaaay too much wood. Feels like being inside a humidor!
Thanks,
Peter


----------



## Rallybug (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (TamiyaGuy)*

Of course, when one is driven, and doesn't drive, then one needs real room to stretch out:








The Rolls Royce Park Ward


----------



## SBGTi96 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (Rallybug)*

Mercedes......blah......
Lack of votes for BMW and comments such as saying its not great in person = Ignorance
VW is lookin mighty fine
Time for an update Audi...


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (SBGTi96)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Lack of votes for BMW and comments such as saying its not great in person = Ignorance
[HR][/HR]​Im glad that you, in your infinite wisdom can tell me that my opinion that the BMW looks like crap in person is ignorant. Thank you, oh wise one, for informing me that my opinion, as well as the opinions of all the others who failed to vote for the "wonderful" BMW, are wrong. I bow to thee, oh wise one. 








Well, let me state my incorrect opinion of the BMW from my experiance. It looks cheap, it feels cheap. The plastics used for the cupholders and the little plastic doors that cover everything were broken in 3 of the 4 models I sat in IN A SHOWROOM. Not to mention the autoshow versions I have been in. The wood looks like crap. Why put a matt finish wood in a car? What's the point?
Anyway, although the wise one says the audi needs an update, it is still the one I would take because it is the cleanest. the seats (especially those in the S8) are sublime. And it also is, IMO, of the highest quality of the three.


----------



## SBGTi96 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (what)*

Hmm somebody needs to calm himself...I speak from the experience of seeing one of these new 7 series cars frequently since my brother works for the local BMW dealer. I suppose your definition of cheap is set at a high standard, however mine is not. The BMW is in no way cheap, but I guess you're so used to that Jetta or MG interior that you can say it is. And as far as the Audi goes, yeah I have had a seat in that same interior...5 years ago. I'm not saying that it isn't nice, but just that it isn't the best IMO, and it is old, and I realize there is a new body coming ot which will offer an updated, not "nice" or "luxurious", which it already has, but updated. If you want to call a BMW 745's interior cheap or made of bad materials go ahead, it's your right to do so. To each his own as the saying goes...
[edit] Almost forgot to add...I never said I was this wise one to whom you continue to refer. Do you feel superior to me because of your opinions and by proclaiming me as the 'wise one'? Well, go ahead and continue to if you'd like, because I really don't take any harm in you doing so







.


[Modified by SBGTi96, 3:38 AM 2-28-2002]


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (SBGTi96)*

I'm not the one calling other people ignorant for having a differing opinion


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (what)*

I prefer this interior:


----------



## coomoob1 (Dec 10, 2001)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (PanEuropean)*

Mmmm....new E-Class....<drool>
That BMW wood does look like crap in person...what were they thinking?


----------



## SBGTi96 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (coomoob1)*

take a look at the wood in the BMWs of the 80s e.g. 735... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (SBGTi96)*

I prefer this Phaeton interior - mostly because *I'm* sitting in it.


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (PanEuropean)*

from that pic it looks better for 2 reeasons, 1) dark colors look better 2) no wood on the steeringwheel


----------



## rjcoulston (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (candyweißpassat)*

I think these newer photos give a better representation of the finished Phaeton product:
















R. Jason Coulston


----------



## Mario Maverick (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (rjcoulston)*

I have to pick the Audi interior overall. Everything is layed out in a sporty fashion and it all falls into place. The quality of the interior overall surpasses the remaining and reminds you why they are the benchmark of interiors in the automotive industry. I personally like the dark interiors.
BMWs interior is a dissappointment but then again they were never known for well crafted interiors, unlike Audi who is the benchmark in the industry. Did you notice where the turn signals and wipers are located, down in the 8 and 4 o'clock position. How is that going to help the driver? IDRIVE is too distracting...how many steps do I have to go through to change stations after turning the heater or A/C on? With the actual controls, intution comes into play after you gained familiarity with the controls. I don't know how this is going to happen with the IDRIVE.
Mercedes Benz's S-Class is a nice elegant design which is a revolutionary design compared to the previous S class interiors I was used to seeing.
The Phaeton (like the name and exterior) is a little over done. Get rid of the VW symbol in blue and white and the vent doors. That's just ridiculous. I like the shifter which gives you good grip during manual shifting but the emergency brake on the driver's left floor, yuck-hand brake baby. 
I would like to see a dark interior, charcoal gray or something.


----------



## Benjamin. (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (Mario Maverick)*

i believe i would choose the VW interior, BUT only with a LEATHER WRAPPED WHEEL. all the other interiors put leather on the wheel, notice? what's with the wood wheel? would anyone honestly want that?


----------



## TLwiz (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (mynameisphunk)*

The others all offer a wood wheel as an option. A wood wheel is a NECESSITY in this type of car, whether optional or standard. I have a wood wheel in my car, and I love it. It is obviously not for everyone, but agian, the type of buyer for the Phaeton wood want it at least as an option (I know I would!)


----------



## Denver1.8tWagon (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (candyweißpassat)*

By far the MB E Class is the best. It may not be the as Sporty as the Audi, but it is still the best. Atleast that's my 2cents.
Just need to win the Power Ball.
Only with the Black on Black. No wood.

[Modified by Denver1.8tWagon, 3:06 AM 3-29-2002]


[Modified by Denver1.8tWagon, 3:06 AM 3-29-2002]


----------



## The Boss (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (candyweißpassat)*

BMW looks 'awkward'
Phaeton has too much wood (is a wood strip at the base of the windshield really necessary? It looks too tacky). And I hate the wood on the wheel also and so much of it in the centre console....FAR TOO MUCH VW!
Merc E series REALLY nice ....best here especially in darker tones
Merc S series nice
Audi...nice, but a bit late 90's...especially the roll-over (the lip) that comes over the top of the dash
Rod


----------



## Benjamin. (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (TLwiz)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The others all offer a wood wheel as an option. A wood wheel is a NECESSITY in this type of car, whether optional or standard. I have a wood wheel in my car, and I love it. It is obviously not for everyone, but agian, the type of buyer for the Phaeton wood want it at least as an option (I know I would!)[HR][/HR]​that fascinates me. i find the wood wheel not only looks hideous, but could not possibly feel as nice as a good leather wheel in your hands. i can only imagine the veneer on the wood on a hot summer day---- probably would burn your hands just like the plastic wheel in an '87 olds cutlass ciera. 
wood for the sake of classiness and nice touches to the interior, yes. 
but wood just for the sake of winning the guinness' book of world records' spot for "most wood in a car", no.


----------



## bender73 (Aug 19, 2001)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (rjcoulston)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I think these newer photos give a better representation of the finished Phaeton product:
















R. Jason Coulston[HR][/HR]​I don't like the Phaeton's interior. There is too much wood-trim. I like wood-trim, but VW seems to have gone a little too far. I guess I'd have to see the interior up close for myself.
-bender


[Modified by bender73, 4:57 PM 4-1-2002]


----------



## av_audi (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (bender73)*

quote:[HR][/HR] There is too much wood-trim. I like wood-trim, but VW seems to have gone a little too far.[HR][/HR]​Being newbies in this ultra luxury class, they may have predictably fallen in the "overdone" trap.


----------



## zhenya13 (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (Mario Maverick)*

I think that some of the interiors are actually too boring. For example, any mercedes benz. I know that functionality is about the same, but I'd rather have something that looks exciting.


----------



## BennyGTI (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (zhenya13)*

I think we have to ask ourselves, who was VW's primary market? 16-30 year olds? 30-50? 50+? I would say 50 plus, what a great ar to drive to the golf links in! Alot of the older generation adore the wood, often it brings back a cirtain nostalgia about the nice red ferarris and LM cars from back in the 50's and 60's. The S8, yeah, that would be a different driver I think...the 30-50 crowd. So of course, a more sporty feel. I personally am not a fan of the heaps of wood, but hey, I'm a young guy driving an A1 VW. Proably one of the simplest and most basic designs inside and out, but its hella fun to drive. If someone wants to roll aound in the uptmost luxury, phaeton, look no further. This is the premiuum of the premium. The most elegant of Luxury saloons, the Rolls Royce, the Bentleys...Wood everything...I think VW wanted to make a statement. Look what we did, Look at THIS Volkswagen...I give them a standing ovation!
Well Done VW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoIgottaVolvo (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (BennyGLI)*

The Phaeton is not so much a driver's car, but rather more of a chauffeur's car. Those are the words from the VW AG chief as quoted in Autobild. They know they have nothing on the 7 or even the S as far as handling goes, but the interior is by far superior as far as quality of materials and control functions. I agree with previous comments about the amount of buttons being a little overwhelming for anyone let alone an older person, but then again, if it's your driver dealing with it then he/she should be able to get a handle on it since it's his/her job. As far as the wood steering wheel goes. I kind of envision a driver wearing gloves.


----------



## Infiniti (Nov 10, 2000)

the top photo from cardesign news shows the top of the dash is leather!







And di anyone notice the badge??? No blue background behind the VW letters, its black like everyone wished for.







I love the Phaeton interior. Id change some parts but it looks like a Luxo crusier. I wonder if itll give me that feeling of unsurpassed luxury that I felt for the first time in an LS430. I dont doubt it will http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## s3GTI (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (bender73)*









that woood wheel makes me wanna vomit


----------



## SSGrndCke (May 4, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (candyweißpassat)*

I like the Volt's interior the best. I believe that Voltswagon is trying to hard though. The more gadgets in a car, the more they can break. I really don't like the wood on the steering wheel either. The Bimmer looks to hippie. The S8's wood grain doesn't have a heath look to it. And the Mercedes looks tooo skimpily (sp) done for how much u pay.


----------



## VWMarco (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (ASurroca)*

quote:[HR][/HR]From the photo, I actually like the BMW 7-Series' interior because of its high tech feel. However, I was at my local Bimmer ( _and_ VW) dealer the other day, and they had one new 7-Series for customers to see. In person, the interior looks awful http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
The Benz looks like some sort of Ford attempt at luxury







and the Audi does look sporty, but too sporty for this kind of car. Phaeton wins hands down... the interior looks like it belongs on a Bentley or Rolls-Royce, not a car costling 1/3 of their price







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​I was just at the Bimmer dealership this past weekend cause we were looking into the possibility of buying a used M3 coupe, not the M Coupe btw. I too thought from all the pictures in mags and on websites that the 7 series had a clean design, but in person, the quality of plastics and moldings her inexcusable for this price range. All the faux titanium finishing were more faux than titanium-ish. I even tooled around the iDrive station to get me "edumakated" on the system...and I didn't mind it, considering I work in the high tech industry...but for the rest of the world, it's now Windows interface. For anyone else who can barely do their email, I don't think they'll like it, muchless figure it out. It's intuitive if you're a regular computer adept individual, but even then, it's nothing I'd want to be messing with while I'm driving...in other words, I think it's easier to dial on a cell phone than to set focus on that screen to make sure you're at the right prompt to adjust AC settings or radio volume (and we all know how people's driving skills usually drop immensely when they're messing with a cell phone or make-up). The iDrive "mouse" is pretty precise, meaning you really got to focus on the screen (as opposed to driving) to deal with this system...I suppose you could eventually get used to how the functions go, but the graphics are too small to decipher at glance while driving (at least that was my first impression after sitting in the car for 30 minutes and another 30 minutes checking out the iDrive station). I think it's pretty easy if I pull the car over and deal with everything, but I doubt this is something I'd want to do on a long road trip if I were traveling alone. It's one of those situations you leave to your passenger, "...you adjust the the AC, the music...while I drive...".


----------



## buckolaci (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (candyweißpassat)*

I hate to say this but I voted for the Benzo.It's simplier but much nicer than the Phateon.I am a true VW fanatic.Love everything from Rabbits to brand new Passats.But with all due respect I don't see why Volkswagen is trying to compete with MB,BMW and Lexus.We are different.Oh well....
I guess it's all about the money


----------



## wetchipmunk (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (buckolaci)*

What's i-drive? I looked at the BMW site and I still couldn't find out what it was.


----------



## sxr71 (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (wetchipmunk)*

Man, two eyes ain't enough for that E-class! That has to be the sweetest interior ever. That aside I actually voted for the S-class, it's a very understated luxury, look, and it is the least confusing. It looks like you could get into the car and do whatever you need to do the instant you see it. As for the Phaeton, I REALLY appreciate them getting rid that blue/white VW badge (as much as I love VW), but I can't see spending upwards of $70,000 to look at a big fat color badge. The new badge is very nice, but the steering wheel itself is pretty ugly, and it is very confusing to see 20 buttons on a steering wheel. Overall, the Phaeton seems gaudy inside, it seems more like an English Jaguar than a German luxury sedan. Also the shining chrome on the elbow rest and door handles seems out of place, wood may have been better (like the Jetta/Passat GLX). But I think the newer pictures are a lot better than the older ones, and that gives me hope that they will make improvements before they start selling it. Some things are really nice on the Phaeton like the top of the dash and the placement of the glove box. Please bear with my opinion if it clashes with yours.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (rjcoulston)*

Christ, too much crap. NASA has less crap in their vehicles. I dunno...maybe it is just me. I like less, less weight, less stuff to break. Are you driving the thing or surfing on VWVortex?


[Modified by secretsquirrel, 8:34 AM 5-24-2002]


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (secretsquirrel)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Greasy slicked down body, groovy leather trim 
I like the way you hold the road, mama, it ain't no sin 
Talkin' 'bout love 
Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love 
Trouble-free transmission, helps your oil's flow 
Mama, let me pump your gas, mama, let me do it all 
Talkin' 'bout love 
Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love 
Dig that heavy metal underneath your hood 
Baby, I could work all night, believe I've got the perfect tools 
Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love 
A model built for comfort, really built with style 
Specialist tradition, mama, let me feast my eyes 
Talkin' 'bout love 
Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love 
Factory air-conditioned, heat begins to rise 
Guaranteed to run for hours, mama it's a perfect size 
Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love 
Groovin' on the freeway, gauge is on the red 
Gun down on my gasoline, I believe I'm gonna crack a head. 
Talkin' 'bout love 
Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love 
I can't stop talkin' about... 
Come to me for service every hundred miles 
Baby, let me check your points, fix your overdrive 
Talkin' 'bout love 
Talkin' 'bout love 
Talkin' 'bout love
Fully automatic, comes in any size 
Makes me wonder what I did, before we synchronized 
Talkin' 'bout love 
Talkin' 'bout love 
Talkin' 'bout love
Feather-light suspension, coils just couldn't hold 
I'm so glad I took a look inside your showroom doors 
Talkin' 'bout love 
Talkin' 'bout love 
Talkin' 'bout love
Oh, I can't stop talkin' about love. [HR][/HR]​


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (tom43)*



> I'm gonna have to agree..... this interior it SWEET!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (BlueyedBoi69)*

The E-Class is in a totally different segment than the Phaeton. It's not allowed in this post.
Besides, the Phaeton has about a foot of rear legspace on the new W211 E-Class (which is comparable to a Jetta!).


----------



## sxr71 (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (candyweißpassat)*

The E-class is not in the vote, we're just talking about it in our general discussion of interiors. I think everyone knows it's in a different class than the Phaeton, we're just admiring a well done interior.


----------



## VWMarco (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (SBGTi96)*



> Hmm somebody needs to calm himself...I speak from the experience of seeing one of these new 7 series cars frequently since my brother works for the local BMW dealer. I suppose your definition of cheap is set at a high standard, however mine is not. The BMW is in no way cheap, but I guess you're so used to that Jetta or MG interior that you can say it is. And as far as the Audi goes, yeah I have had a seat in that same interior...5 years ago. I'm not saying that it isn't nice, but just that it isn't the best IMO, and it is old, and I realize there is a new body coming ot which will offer an updated, not "nice" or "luxurious", which it already has, but updated. If you want to call a BMW 745's interior cheap or made of bad materials go ahead, it's your right to do so. To each his own as the saying goes...
> 
> 
> > I actually agree with WHAT in regards to the new 745i's interior. Having owned three 5 series in the past 15 years (I come from a family that primarily owns Benzs & Bimmers), interior trim (not to mention A/C and fuel lines) is not BMWs strong point by any means. For what BMW charges in packages/options (leather, luxury etc...) to "custom/upgrade" on a base model ($13k on top of the base price when I had priced a 3 series sedan a couple of weeks ago), one can't help feel cheated in comparison to what you'd get in the most current Benz or Audi when concerning the interior quality.
> ...


----------



## av_audi (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (VWMarco)*

quote:[HR][/HR]... and I was shocked how cheap the matte looking "wood" interior and misc trim looked and felt in person. If it was real wood, that matte finish just cheapened it.[HR][/HR]​I haven't seen the interior in person, but for people used to "real wood" furniture, the shiny stuff you see in most cars looks cheap and gaudy. Fine furniture stores, for example, never sell any of that cheesy-looking "Italian" furniture with super-glossy finishes. I know it is subjective, but the high-gloss stuff is just tacky and cheap looking. That's why I have never liked the wood trims in entry level cars; the shine is invariably overdone. Beatiful wood has a very subdued polished look to it. The high-gloss stuff is glaring and looks plasticky.
Of course, I haven't seen the new 7-series wood trim


----------



## VWMarco (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (av_audi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The high-gloss stuff is glaring and looks plasticky.
Of course, I haven't seen the new 7-series wood trim







[HR][/HR]​I hear ya about the wood...there are times when a high gloss finish can look real nice, while other times it's just overdone. I used to be in the furniture industry and even some expensive wood furniture can look bad if not finished well or the right piece of wood isn't used. You should step into a BMW dealership and check out the new 7 series...take a real good look at the faux-titanium trim and the dash...if you're as particular as you say about wood finishes, you're going to be really shocked and disappointed. The matte finish wood looks cheap, even if it were in a budget car...I even wondered if it really is real wood, but wasn't interested enough to ask the salesman 'cause it really didn't matter...it looked that cheap. Don't get me wrong, I've had 3 bimmers over the past 15 years and I loved each of them for their driving performance...things like A/C, electric this and that was really secondary, including the interior material qualities...they weren't the best in the market, but it was decent enough...let us know when you've seen the 7 series in person and tell us what you think...the leather though was pretty top notch, but it should be in that price range...


----------



## JakeN20 (May 6, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (FastGTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The i-drive takes a full day to learn...if not longer (according to car and driver)
It may seem the simplest, but apparently it isn't.[HR][/HR]​u can't devote 1 day to learning how to use basically everything on your car? it will take more on the more complex cars.... 6 months from now you'll look at a button and have no clue what it means.....


----------



## candywhitepassattemp (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (JakeN20)*

quote:[HR][/HR]u can't devote 1 day to learning how to use basically everything on your car? it will take more on the more complex cars.... 6 months from now you'll look at a button and have no clue what it means.....[HR][/HR]​You shouldn't have to devote one day to learning how everything works.
VW is good about that, everything is exactly where it should be (rotary headlight switch to the left of the steering column, "floating airbag" on horn button, etc...).
When you buy a new car, you should be able to glance around once quick, and know where just about everything is.


----------



## AREITU (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (candywhitepassattemp)*

Everyone female puppy dogs about how hard iDrive is supposed to be. Has anybody taken a shot at Mercedes' COMAND system lately? It has it's own manual in a three volume collection. 
Everybody is different as to their approach to new cars. I like to push buttons, and I'd most likley be entertained for a very long time with iDrive and the interface on the Phaeton. 
Others are technophobes. My summer job is selling cell phones, and I've lost a sale to an old guy because it took more than two keystrokes to switch between RING and VIBRATE, despite the fact that there was a menu that was very obvious and easy to navigate. 
People will be like that with cars. 
If you want to be able to glance around and know where everything is, get a Japanese car, or less options. Less features, less buttons, less hassle. I can't wait to get my hands on an iDrive...


----------



## qwikstreet (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (candywhitepassat)*

The dashboard is shiny. I like the old school clock in the middle.


----------



## Emgebe (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (qwikstreet)*

MMMMMM... YEP rather stratch out in here







Compliments Maybach Saloon.
and if you didn't feel cool enough alrady, you got a button, and you press it, and through the magic of Dupont, you car is a completley different colour.


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (candywhitepassat)*

The Germans just don't know how to make wood look good in a car...


----------



## Deakins (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (Integrale)*

What's that pedal by the dead-pedal


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (Deakins)*

emergenc/parking brake..you see no brake handle on the console


----------



## passaturbo (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (rjcoulston)*

I have to agree that BMW interior looks terible!!! And lets not even talk about the rest of the car (including the rear end http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif )
IMO Phaeton is the best looking interior. Simple and not overdone!!! Just like my B5








Benz has nice interior also ,but the rest of the car is terible as far as reliability goes. The goes for the whole MB group!!!


----------



## Jason_R (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (JohnTT)*

Just because there was a merger a couple of years ago doesn't mean that there is direct Chrysler influence evident in Mercedes interiors. The opposite is true.
The interior of the Benz is more Benz than Chrysler, if anything, Chyrsler is moving towards a Benz style.


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (candywhitepassat)*

Going back to the original post (interiors) and original pics I would say:
1) Least confusing: Mercedes
2) Rather own: Phaeton
3) Most comfortable: Mercedes
The pics weren't that clear. I think the Phaeton interior is confusing--but I guarantee I will be able to figure it out if I win the lottery and get it. I would rather own the Phaeton because of its current exclusivity. Most Comfortable seats: The Mercedes interior looks rich and leatherly plush. Something my fat rear would appreciate.







I bet more vortexers would rather choose interiors on how well they hold them in while traveling at light speed







.


----------



## Passat1.8TT (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (Passat2001_5lover)*









How about New Audi A8. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Passat 1.8TT


----------



## Jetta_Blue (Jun 10, 2001)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (Passat1.8TT)*

The gray Audi A8 interior is the shizznit, i love that one as much as my Jetta...


----------



## felixs (May 2, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (Passat1.8TT)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








How about New Audi A8. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Passat 1.8TT[HR][/HR]​It's a bit more laid back than the Phaeton, but not as classical. I'd still prefer the Phaeton interior...


----------



## saaboo (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (candywhitepassat)*

I work as a designer for Venture Industries, which actually manufactures the Phaeton interior. I pass by it every morning. In this world of trendy, smoothie, anti-personal interiors, this is by far the warmest and humble you'll find, IMO. Every surface you touch causes a deep sigh of satisfaction, with a depth of grain and softness only VW (and Venture) can achieve. We manufacture the TT interior, BTW.


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (passaturbo)*

The last Phaeaton picture in this thread (up to my post that is) is the best looking of all. From a design standpoint, and I have some knowledge given my current education, the Phaeton is much more sophisticated than the others. Very nice colors and although I dislike wood in most cars, it is simply appropriate in big luxo cruisers. I would agree that untreated wood could be very nice as long as the driver is willing to rub it down with oil occasionally (unfortunately most won't) (which is why car manufacturers put overly glossed junk in.)
Thankfully VW made the logo on the steering wheel a nice combo of brushed and polished aluminum, a subtle, yet striking change from the blue and chrome. One problem...a VW's a VW. It's not an Audi, not a bimmer, not a Merc. It just doesn't have the cachet, I doubt it ever will.
My opinion is that the most appealing interior aspect of any car is in the new S60 and V70 R models; the leather that is untreated and ages with you. Simply beautiful in color and appearance. Here it is:


















[Modified by ACD, 5:20 PM 9-27-2002]


----------



## DjJeffRyan (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (candywhitepassat)*

God that sterring wheel on the Phaeton looks fugly w/ da wood. Even without the wood, its proportions look terrible - not sporty at all. And the other wood trim just doesn't go with the plastics that are also found on $15,000 Golfs. VW better be careful - people bitc# up a storm (and rightfully so) about seeing Chevy Cavalier plastics in $50,000 Corvettes, and I think VW is unfortunately going down the same road.
The reason its not a big deal seeing ubiquitous plastics in BMW and MB is that the ones in the entry level cars are very nice for their price range. A 7 series still feels like a 7, and sitting in a 3, one feels lucky to have cues from the 5 and 7 series present. This strategy backfires when the materials are more closely associated with the lower priced cars. 
The last thing I would want (and I do like the Phaeton in general) is to sit in my $60,000 flagship Phaeton thinking "yeah, this reminds me of my old GTI." A car with the design and engineering qualities this thing has should look special as well. The Touareg has a much more cohesive, clean, and upscale look to its interior than the Phaeton does (barring the shared ugly a$$ steering wheel), and even though it shares the same plastic buttons and trim, it doesn't look like attack of the killer Chiclets inside. 
Love the cleanliness of the new A8 though.
I think that's more like my $2 than my $.02


----------



## felixs (May 2, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (DjJeffRyan)*

quote:[HR][/HR]God that sterring wheel on the Phaeton looks fugly w/ da wood. Even without the wood, its proportions look terrible - not sporty at all. And the other wood trim just doesn't go with the plastics that are also found on $15,000 Golfs. VW better be careful - people bitc# up a storm (and rightfully so) about seeing Chevy Cavalier plastics in $50,000 Corvettes, and I think VW is unfortunately going down the same road.
The reason its not a big deal seeing ubiquitous plastics in BMW and MB is that the ones in the entry level cars are very nice for their price range. A 7 series still feels like a 7, and sitting in a 3, one feels lucky to have cues from the 5 and 7 series present. This strategy backfires when the materials are more closely associated with the lower priced cars. 
The last thing I would want (and I do like the Phaeton in general) is to sit in my $60,000 flagship Phaeton thinking "yeah, this reminds me of my old GTI." A car with the design and engineering qualities this thing has should look special as well. The Touareg has a much more cohesive, clean, and upscale look to its interior than the Phaeton does (barring the shared ugly a$$ steering wheel), and even though it shares the same plastic buttons and trim, it doesn't look like attack of the killer Chiclets inside. 
Love the cleanliness of the new A8 though.
I think that's more like my $2 than my $.02














[HR][/HR]​Tell me, have you actually sat in the Phaeton? Remember that pictures don't give through the true value of the interior. You have to experience it for yourself before one can really comment on quality.


----------



## NoneRock (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (felixs)*

Of the options given I have to go Mercedes.
I think the new A8 interior is beautiful.
The only car with that much wood in the same price class that I like is the Jaguar XJ8 or S-Type. They can get away with using a ton of wood without looking overdone.


----------



## SOSTrooper (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (NoneRock)*

I agree on the Mercedes E-Class. The interior is just stunning. I'm not fond of wood trim for interior, but the Phaeton does look very promising. The A8 is not bad but lacking a little ergonomic 'curves.'


----------



## Jason_R (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (SOSTrooper)*

curves don't make something ergonomic.


----------



## Bux (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (Jason_R)*

I like the BMW 7-series interior the best out of these 4. Most people don't like it primarily because of the i-Drive thing. First of all i-Drive is not as confusing as most people make it out to be. Yes it is different from what everyone is used to, but after a little while it becomes just as intuive to use as a computer mouse. And that's what BMW wanted. On all the other cars, you have to look at the buttons that you are pushing, with i-Drive, you can look at the screen and use the controller just like you use the mouse for your computer. I don't think anyone looks at their mouse when they use it? I used i-Drive very briefly at a dealership and after a few minutes I had the hang of it.


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (Bux)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I like the BMW 7-series interior the best out of these 4. Most people don't like it primarily because of the i-Drive thing. First of all i-Drive is not as confusing as most people make it out to be. Yes it is different from what everyone is used to, but after a little while it becomes just as intuive to use as a computer mouse. And that's what BMW wanted. On all the other cars, you have to look at the buttons that you are pushing, with i-Drive, you can look at the screen and use the controller just like you use the mouse for your computer. I don't think anyone looks at their mouse when they use it? I used i-Drive very briefly at a dealership and after a few minutes I had the hang of it. [HR][/HR]​Ok, it might be easy while you're sitting in a showroom, but try doing that while you're cruising down the Autobahn at 150mph







.


----------



## WilliamWestfall (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (candywhitepassat)*

Phaeton definitely, but take off all that nasty wood trim and that cream color, make it all black, with some nice aluminum


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (ugottagettajetta)*

Several points...
On the BMW interior - it has been universally panned, primarily for the I-drive system. The wood does not offend me, but the feel and action of the drawers in the dash is fairly cheap and below the usual standards of BMW. The dash layout is simplistic to the point of feeling too sparing; instead of the driver's layout usually expected in a BMW, you feel more like an early 70's American vehicle where the big wide dash includes instrumentation to be shared by all...as opposed to the generally more ergonomic design which allow all instrumentation to be wrapped around within the driver's line of sight and reach. As for the I-Drive, I do not think it will be very hard to learn the way through the system to call up different functions for anyone familiar with computers, however aas mentioned, one should not have to watch the screen while driving to find their way from the AC controls to the radio controls to the nav system. Every magazine that has reviewed Audi's new A8, which also uses a joystick-type control unit, says the unit is vastly superior to BMW's since it still includes several easy-to-find and easy-to-use buttons, and some common functions can be done using separate toggle controls without having to negotiate the menus. Generally, BMW has failed to win any support for their new design inside or out, and may have to quickly rethink their strategy.
On the Mercedes S-class - Mercedes has redone their S class interior this year after hearing much criticism about their matieral quality and appearance falling off considerably (it was). The new S class is very much like th enew E-class in quality, feel, and function, and is a huge improvement over the previous model.
On the Audi A8 - the new A8 interior is very nice, and by most accounts is the trend-setter for the industry once again.
On the Phaeton - VW has definately positioned their car to compete with other serious luxury brands, and they have succeeded in making their interior elegant and high-quality. Complaints about it not looking "sporty" enough, or about not liking the wood, are not considering the market the car is beign pitched to...The S-class, A8, Jaguar XJ, BMW, and others are trying to satisfy a wide range of customers, all of whom are rich. Some will want to drive the car, and expect total luxury and to have everything they could possibly think of taken into consideration, while still impressing with the material quality and feel. Others want to be chauffeured and want to feel like they are in a board room environment, or intend to chauffeur others (business uses) and want to make a solid, luxurious statement. The VW pulls this look off very well, and should be very successful.


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (passaturbo)*

Wonder why all this discussion on vehicles most of us can't afford anyway, ya might as well discuss the price of the Mona Lisa.. so in reality, who cares what they do with them. This new VW is for people in another world. Oh, maybe it'll trickle down into a Jetta or Passat? yeah, riiiiiiight.


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (CE)*

It's also not really worth being all that cynical is it? We're all just musing and enjoying satisfying our egos. What's the harm done?


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (ACD)*

Time could be better spent curing cancer, helping the needy.............like me, who can't afford one of these things. Send me my cure.


----------



## S4Driver (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (ASurroca)*

I think that is definatly the A8,







the reason that is looks so sporty is because it is actully an S8, the hopped up version from Audi. Beleive it or not the S8 perforcance is almost the exact same as the Honda S2000 in 0-100km and 1/4 mile. So the Audi takes it. I have an S4 and S6 95/1/2 one of the rariest cars in America, less than 50 whole U.S.A. in peral and wagon form. Audi just has a very hommy feel to the interior. One last thing how would you like to pull up to a tricked out Honda accord with the big ass muffler and huge ass bass, and then have this big ass car beat it with out really trying and the muffler not blearin like it was a speacker
P.S. sorry for all spelling mistakes


----------



## Barton Fink (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (FastGTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The i-drive takes a full day to learn...if not longer (according to car and driver)
It may seem the simplest, but apparently it isn't.

I think the VW dash looks the most elegant...but the Audi blends that with a touch of sportines







[HR][/HR]​There's a lot to i-drive, but you need very little of it in "every day" use, not to mention i-drive isn't required to drive the car... You can pick up the essentials in an hour or so and be on your way using the navi and audio controls like a pro...
As far as elegence is concerned, I think VW overdid it with the wood grain, not to mention they could have added a little class to the bright blue VW embelem in the middle of the wheel.


----------



## bung_is_fast (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (rjcoulston)*

oh man ...the phaeton's interior is like a hacked up forest..so much wood


----------



## awoters (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (candywhitepassat)*

I go for the audi, it's simple, functional and elegant. VW's interior looks too busy


----------



## Sirocco (Dec 13, 2000)

I'd take the Audi.
Classic, sporty, high quality, and purposeful.......GERMAN!
One thing comes to mind when I see the VW interior, 80's Cadillac (gawdy). 
Plus the VW steering wheel looks like something from GM or Fischer Price http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








JMO.


----------



## Snoopa (Jan 29, 2003)

*Phaeton: Beauty is more than skin deep*

The VW Phaeton interior is gorgeous and revolutionary. Ventless A/C and automatic air humidifiers make defrosting unnecessary. The all-new Audi A-8 interior is much better than the old A-8 interior depicted here. Audi's new A-8 has a pop-up nav screen and a small diameter sports steering wheel.
The 7 series interior is horrible. The huge i-Drive dash hood is wart like. The wood dashwork on the 7 looks like a dresser drawer for underwear. Ironically, the BMW 7 misdesigned interior reappears in the ugly Rolls Royce Phantom. Inside and outside, BMW ruined the 7 series. 
Basically, VW is marketing Phaeton as a luxury ride and Audi A-8 as a BMW rival sports sedan. But I think would-be BMW 7 buyers will look at Phaeton. Classically conservative but high value too, Phaeton will succeed.

As for Mercedes, the E-class looks good inside, but those plasticky A/C vents are soooo 20th Century! Ditto for the Maybach A/C.


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (Sirocco)*

Isn't the steering wheels now produced by Delphi automotive? That was the Fischer body spinoff.........................from GM!!! hahahaha and since when did VW not be German, you say you'll take Audi...GERMAN. you gots me all confused. any car in this price range is absurdly overpriced. They are all mass produced machines. they hype is worth $30,000. BMW is a grossly overpriced machine. In 3 years after the new car thrill is over, it's just another used car...down about 50% in value. Only computers are more wothless in less time.


----------



## Skip (Mar 6, 2000)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (candywhitepassat)*

I only see 1, 3, and 4. No picture of #2.
#4 is a little overdone with wood. I like wood - just not that much. Also the analog clock is kind of old fashioned. The left footrest looks gawdy. The console looks like it's wider than it needs to be. Looks like it might rod some knee room. I like the climatronic display. I wonder if they use the same display for the Nav system and the radio? I don't see a radio. Also the Yellow looks ugly.


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (tom43)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Sorry, but the best-looking interior you all forgot:
The new E-Class...







[HR][/HR]​I totally agree! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (mk3gti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Sorry, but the best-looking interior you all forgot:
The new E-Class...








I totally agree! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​You're joking I hope...


----------



## PhaetonOwner (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (Integrale)*

Naaaa .. i hate the E class interior.. it make you feel like if you were in small car !!


----------



## car_nut (Jul 13, 2001)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (PhaetonOwner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhaetonOwner* »_Naaaa .. i hate the E class interior.. it make you feel like if you were in small car !!

Does feel like a small car. Rode in one recently, realized the interior is quite a bit smaller than the last model E-class. Don't know why they did this, clk interior is larger than before.


----------



## Pictureboy (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (candywhitepassat)*

The mercedes looks the cleanest and the GPS is a must now a days no matter where you live.
The Audi A8 seems unbalanced which is unusual for an audi, I dont like that piece of wood in the middle of the gauges its a distraction, it would be a good place for a nice clock or something.
The Phaeton seems to buy, too many small buttons, it looks like a plane with all the little tiny buttons all over the place around the shifter, besides who doesnt like a nice three spoke steering wheel?
Those wooded wheels have little grip and they get cold. That rear LCD looks neat though!!
The BMW looks like a fricken truck, if I wanted that flat styling without that wrap around feeling I'd buy a truck, I think the reasoning behind that is with the i-drive system, there is no need to keep reaching over to the dash, you use use the center console, so they can leave more room.
I like the mercedes interior, its smooth, everything looks balanced, there maplights are great, in that picture they look HUGE.. The dash colors are also appealing and dont look like they are a major distraction.
I think The Phaeton is more of an E-Class competitior and 5 series isnt it?


----------



## German_Emotion (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (Pictureboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pictureboy* »_
The Phaeton seems to buy, too many small buttons, it looks like a plane with all the little tiny buttons all over the place around the shifter, besides who doesnt like a nice three spoke steering wheel?
Those wooded wheels have little grip and they get cold. That rear LCD looks neat though!!
I think The Phaeton is more of an E-Class competitior and 5 series isnt it?


you can get a 3spoke wheel for the phaeton if you get the sports package.
you can also get non wood steering wheel if that's what you prefer.
The phaeton is a S class and 7 series competitor, not a 5 series/E class competitor.


----------



## Benjamin. (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (2002_Jetta_GLI)*

just posting here because for some reason 1 year after i posted this topic is still in my recent topics, and i'm seeing if maybe posting again will make it go away in a week


----------



## cyberay9 (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (candywhitepassat)*

they look pretty confusing to me... but the Merc has that "less is more" look I am drawn too...maybe it's me, but why do you need a 747 cockpit to operate a motor vehicle...speedo, tach, oil pressure gauge, temp gauge, boost gauge, clock, and heater/stereo controls are all I require


----------



## jaguarS4R (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_emergenc/parking brake..you see no brake handle on the console

I love the Phaeton out of them all, but the emergency brake pedal looks very out of place. Why couldnt it just been at a touch of a button like the BMW unlike that pedal on top of the dead pedal.


----------



## threedaysdwn (Jun 6, 2003)

After seeing the brand new A8L 4.2 in person this week, I must say that's the nicest interior and perhaps the nicest exterior I've ever seen.
The car has a serious presence.
The interior follows the Audi Method of putting everything exactly where it should be. You feel like the car was custom crafted to your body. Everything falls exactly where it should be, every place you'd want to rest your arms you can. You can always reach everything and instantly know exactly where everything is. It's the same feeling I get in my A4, but even moreso










_Modified by threedaysdwn at 5:18 AM 6-29-2003_


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (threedaysdwn)*

Howard Stern is getting his A8.


----------



## MB300E87 (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (candywhitepassat)*

definitely the S


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (jaguarS4R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaguarS4R* »_
I love the Phaeton out of them all, but the emergency brake pedal looks very out of place. Why couldnt it just been at a touch of a button like the BMW unlike that pedal on top of the dead pedal.









Phaeton has an electronic parking brake, you even don't need to press any buton. If you stop it will be activated automatically and as soon as gas pedal is pressed, the brake deactivate.


----------



## jaguarS4R (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (Highline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Highline* »_
Phaeton has an electronic parking brake, you even don't need to press any buton. If you stop it will be activated automatically and as soon as gas pedal is pressed, the brake deactivate.









Do yu notice the pedal on left corner right on top of the dead pedal


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (jaguarS4R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaguarS4R* »_








Do yu notice the pedal on left corner right on top of the dead pedal

Yes I notice that, but you have to pres that one *only when you stop park the car* and not when you stop in traffic light. 
Ford Taurus has the same thing to (I mean the pedal not the electronic brake)


----------



## jaguarS4R (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (Highline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Highline* »_
Yes I notice that, but you have to pres that one *only when you stop park the car* and not when you stop in traffic light. 
Ford Taurus has the same thing to (I mean the pedal not the electronic brake)

Well of course, but that little pedal is the E-BRAKE and should not be there, it should be pushed by a button and NO PEDAL like every other car in its class


----------



## Skwurlz (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (ASurroca)*

Did you know that the entire dash console is actually a Bentley part. straight from the middle class luxury car.


----------



## Donty (Dec 21, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (Skwurlz)*

Have to disagree - the Phaeton hit the roads in Europe during early 2002. The Bentley continental GT was still at prototype stage - as it is based on the Phaeton mechanicals with a turbo version of the W12.


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

Fewer buttons does _not_ mean easier to use. When are BMW and M-B gonna get it?


----------



## Blind Apex (Oct 25, 2003)

Out of all of them I would take the bimmer, because, I find that the wood trim in the dub is way overdone, I really don't like it !
My first post


----------



## E36BMW (Nov 11, 1999)

*Re: (Blind Apex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blind Apex* »_Out of all of them I would take the bimmer, because, I find that the wood trim in the dub is way overdone, I really don't like it !
My first post










...notice thar there aren't any vents [showing] in that wood trim? Trick stuff. When the vents are *exposed* or open, a lot less wood is showing.


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (Blind Apex)*

Well, OBVIOUSLY, Blind Apex is BLIND! The BMW is one of the most hideous sights I've ever seen this side of detroit








I'd have to deffinitely say the Pheaton is the best.


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (candywhitepassat)*

The BMW looks like something a homeless person would concoct out of old railroad ties and scrap plastic bits collected from the side of the freeway after an accident.








I think the Mercedes S class is nice. I can't understand why Audi and VW decided we needed consoles the size of coffee tables. Being big and tall, I'd rather have an extra inch or two for my legs. On long trips I think the roomier feeling of the Mercedes would be prefferable. I've owned 2 S class mercedes in my life and loved both of them. Actually, the dash design of the Phaeton reminds me of my 1980 300SD. I always loved the look of that dashboard, it was trim, functional and nothing was overdone. The Phaeton dash looks a lot bulkier in comparison, but today's cars do so much more. I wouldn't hold out too much hope that the Mercedes seats would be better though. In my experience Mercedes seats get bouncy as they age. My VW and Audis have always had excelent seats. I've never owned a BMW (one of the only people in San Diego who haven't), but I like the seats in the 5 and 7 series. The most comfortable car I've ever driven was an Audi A8. Everything seemed like it was designed just for me. What's even more impressive is that I've heard people much shorter and thinner than me say the same thing. Quite a talent in my book. I don't find the new A8 as appealing as the old one.


----------



## Bux (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (CarLuvrSD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CarLuvrSD* »_The BMW looks like something a homeless person would concoct out of old railroad ties and scrap plastic bits collected from the side of the freeway after an accident. 

Look at the car in person and then tell me the same thing. My father just bought one and the car looks great. The interior is very well done and i-drive is not hard to use. Spend 30 mins with it and you'll see. Anyone who has any experience with computers will have no problem using it.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (Bux)*

I spent many hours in the 7-series, and though I've managed to figure out i-Drive, I still don't like it. It's much to involving to do something as simple as change the radio station. Also, the power seats are a joke! You move one switch one way and something else moves at the same time; not very simple at all.
The S-class is too boring. It looks like the interior of a much less expensive car, as has been the complaint since the redesign of the S-class a few years ago.
I definitely like the A8, but for some reason I like the Phaeton just that much more. I think that A8's interior looks a little more classy, but the Phaeton's interior looks to be slightly more expensive. Overall, it's a toss-up between the A8 and the Phaeton.


----------



## mtljetta (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (Bux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bux* »_
Look at the car in person and then tell me the same thing. My father just bought one and the car looks great. The interior is very well done and i-drive is not hard to use. Spend 30 mins with it and you'll see. Anyone who has any experience with computers will have no problem using it.

Are you buying a computer or a car??


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (candywhitepassat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candywhitepassat* »_
4.











i picked the phaeton...after sitting in one, i'd never leave the seat







...IMO, if the interior in the phaeton was black and it had like a walnut-dark wood, it would look sweet...the mercedes S-class...well, i dont know, its hard to say...during the summer, i got a chance to sit in an A8 and AMAZING!!! hands down to vw and audi...the bmw 7-series, very confusing and the wood does feel kinda fake to me


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (cyberay9)*

btw, i heard that the interior of the phaeton was designed by Bentley because vw is supplying them with the w12 powerplant and they wanted to help out


----------



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (DaFabolous2.0)*

VW owns Bentley. I seriously doubt any involvement with the Phaeton by Bentley was as a "favor" for providing W12's. I'd be willing to bet that VW was loaning more designers to Bentley for their new Continental GT than the other way around. The Phaeton looks a whole lot closer to what VW was already producing. On the other hand, the Continental GT looks like it's got a lot more VW DNA in it than traditional Bentley DNA (which is certainly not a bad thing).


----------



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (DaFabolous2.0)*

BTW, I prefer the Phaeton to all of the other ones. I love the exterior of the A8. It is a truly breathtaking car compared to the others. The Phaeton is a bit boring on the exterior but inside, it's fantastic. It easily feels like a car worth $200k instead of "just" $70k. So for looks and probably performance I'd go with an A8 but for sheer luxury and comfort, definitely a Phaeton. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (rexxmann)*

Seen the "basic" verson in silver grey, UGLY color, looks like primer, whre's the paint? Lotsa room in the back, nice BIG leather seats...$66K. sticker, too much for a $40K car.. It sure is big, nice wheel humps a BIG rotors. All cars are overpriced, they are all mass produced machines. I can only afford the Jetta GLI VR-6. that will be my next VW hopefully, my current VR-6 is still going great at 151,000 miles, great car, I got LEATHER too, don't need no stinkin' PHAETON. They are just a lot smaller and firmer(better) and not as soft...basillly a PHAETON is a big Jetta...metal is metal. Wonder if the window regulators are now better in the PHAETON and TOUREG? The GTI or GLI look like more fun to toss around, PHAETON is BIG!!! and can't use the 180MPH odometer in this country , nor the W-12 to it's potential. Nutin' like 420 HP sitting in RT 1 traffic or RT 3 traffic in N.J. Yup need that W-12. I'll take 2 Jettas One GLX, one GLI, and a Passat W-8


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (Bux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bux* »_
Look at the car in person and then tell me the same thing. My father just bought one and the car looks great. The interior is very well done and i-drive is not hard to use. Spend 30 mins with it and you'll see. Anyone who has any experience with computers will have no problem using it.

Not going to knock the trim...that basically comes down to taste...but
"Spend 30 minutes with it"? I bet this is with the manual as well...sorry by 30 minutes time I'm at my destination already..
Using ANY other NAV/INFO interface at the car show for the typical 4 minutes sitting time was easier than I-drive, and that was without the manual or previous usage.


----------



## Audi RS6 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (gizmopop)*









What about this? I'm looking to buy a car around $90K this summer, and the Maserati in my opinion just blows away everything else in person. I got to sit in the bronze one at the L.A. Auto Show and it was just outstanding. Beverly Hills Maserati/Ferrari says I can drive one in April.


----------



## Audi RS6 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (Audi RS6)*










































Some more pictures...Supposedly they're only building 600 a year for the entire world!


----------



## exbauer (Jan 29, 2002)

i would go with the 8.


----------



## golf2pointslow (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (PanEuropean)*



PanEuropean said:


> I prefer this Phaeton interior - mostly because *I'm* sitting in it.
> You got to sit in a Phaeton? You lucky bastard! I would have to drive 100 miles to sit in one.


----------



## golf2pointslow (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (Audi RS6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi RS6* »_









































Some more pictures...Supposedly they're only building 600 a year for the entire world!

The Maserati is beautiful on the outside and the back seat, but the center dash looks horrible. Maybe it is just the wood, it looks like it is the plastic wood out of an old Crown Vic.


----------



## golf2pointslow (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (CarLuvrSD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CarLuvrSD* »_The BMW looks like something a homeless person would concoct out of old railroad ties and scrap plastic bits collected from the side of the freeway after an accident.


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (golf2pointslow)*

Wow, I can't believe this thread is still active


----------



## boralover (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (candywhitepassat)*

ya can you say vw skooled them


----------



## TheMoneyPit (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (rjcoulston)*

the benz is the nicecest in my opinion


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (DRC INC)*

I do not agree; that is what makes a market...


----------



## BORN_2_PERFORM (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Which interior would you rather have? (vwguild)*

Maserati looks cheap very CHEAP in this company. VW Phaetons are a regular sight round here (there all on trade plates though, biggest VW dealership in the UK is about 10 minutes away).
A8 is the master when you sit in it - I felt at home right away and god its sexy. Lots of A8's around here too! (all privatly owned)
Mercedes has lost its magic IMO. BMW is too well just confusing and I don't like the look and the feel is all wrong.


----------

